# Anyone every order from Herbies Headshop....?



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys    I was just wondering if anyone in the US has had luck ordering from Herbies Headshop?  

thanks in advance...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think Ive ever heard of that one.  I'd be a little skeptable probably.  But good luck.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 22, 2009)

I've look at that site and was going to ask the same ?....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 24, 2009)

Ive found plenty of people in the UK saying that they got there orders.... Just not anyone in the States...   Nobody has tried herbie's yet.......?


----------

